# before and after



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I keep wondering what Sophie will look like when she grows up. If any of you could post pictures of your dogs as puppies and then grown, it would be fun! I have seen some good pictures by googling havanese before and after.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Good Idea before and after yes!:whoo::clap2::cheer2: What about before and between that way Maddie can join in.


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

I wish i could join in this but Selphie is just 14 weeks old and hasn't changed much since i got her lol


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is my Shiraz from 1 week up to 5-6 mo and then her today


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This is my boy Giovanni

1 week










8 weeks









5 months


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Heather - they are absolutely stunning, stunning, stunning!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Your babies are beautiful, Heather!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And last one for now
My girl Oskarka

The first one is her at 7 weeks of age and the last two are ones i just took of her about a week ago, she is almost 6 years.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I heart Shiraz!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is Ache at just days, at 9 weeks, at 5 months and now, at 7 months...
I love to see how they change !


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

WOW!!! me too im wondering how Selphie would look as she matures! 

I see that most of the puppies in here changed alot, their fur changed almost completely different!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

That is one of the wonderful things of Havanese... It's awesome to watch their changes.


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

I got too excited to see other puppies pictures, so I uploaded some of Selphie


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG Sooo cute !!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

such beautiful before and after pictures!!!! gorgeous


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi @ 
1 Week
3.5 Months
1 Yr 
almost 1.5 years


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

CacheHavs said:


> Here is my Shiraz...


Heather, I remember when this litter was born, I loved Shiraz from day one. What an amazing coat!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> Heather, I remember when this litter was born, I loved Shiraz from day one. What an amazing coat!


yep they are now 18 months old, not quite sure where the time has gone, but they are still my babies.

Here is also Merlot from that litter


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's Bailey - not sure of the ages but something like (4 weeks - first two, about 6 months, maybe 9 months, almost 2 years, 2 plus). He's gotten much darker lately but I have to get some updated photos when he's clean.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Ninja from 12 weeks to now at 10 months!!  he certainly got lighter...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is fun to see such young baby's and how much they change. 
Selphie is adorable.
My favorate is Giovanni something about him the face and happy eyes. 
Okay all Havanese have happy eyes I just cant see Maddies.


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

awww thanks!! Yeah she is adorable, it seems that selphie is starting to grow fast, i start to see her little body longer, but she is so cute! i love her!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,
Remember to add your cute photos in our puppy area . we want to see all the 2010 babys! I would still love to know if any one knows how many new 2010 pups the forum has? Maybe that could be a new trend.


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

OH my! they are all so adorable! I love to see the way they have changed  it makes me anxious to get one. I was thinking puppy at first, but now I have been looking for retired adults that need loving homes.


----------

